# has anyone tryed smoking White Bass or a Hybrid



## flipajig (Apr 14, 2011)

We are catching alot of White Bass or it is also called a Sand Bass

And a Hybrid is a cross between a White Bass and a Stripe Bass

Im just wondering.

I have had smoked trout and loved it and now im wanting to try to smoke some Whites

Thanks.


----------



## meateater (Apr 14, 2011)

I would smoke it in a shallow metal pan with some butter and fresh thyme. It should stay moist that way. Let us know.


----------



## walterwhite (Apr 21, 2011)

I've done tilapia fillets right on the grill. I'm doing them for smoking wood taste tests so I don't use any seasoning but I do rub some oil on them to promote moistness. They go on while the temp in my mini-WSM is still climbing so it's not a real hot smoke and I take them off after an hour though I'm sure they're done sooner. I last tried cherry wood and both salmon and tilapia were great.

I would not hesitate to try the same thing with white bass.

Edit: Fremont, WI?


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm sure it would be good just make sure it doesn't dry out.


----------



## fife (Apr 21, 2011)

Does sound good


----------



## eman (Apr 21, 2011)

Hybrids are good on the smoker. Fillet the meat off the back bone and remove the ribs . Leave the skin and scales attached.

 take a sharp knife and cut down the middle of the filet and remove the red bloodline. This is what makes stripers fishy tasting.

 Lay skin side down on the rack and brush w/ seasoned butter. Top w/ a couple of thin lemon and onion slices and  smoke w/ a fruit or pecan wood. As soon as the fish flakes w/ a fork it's done.


----------

